
IT is too big to fail - trickyquestions
https://medium.com/initialcommit/it-is-too-big-to-fail-525f6fbf19ea
======
wgx
_Develop a code of ethics and a mechanism for that industry body to ‘strike
off’ its members for violating that code. It should have been impossible for
managers at VW to pressure developers into cheating the Diesel emissions
tests._

This.

